# Ya te vale (valer)



## Blankusi

Hola de nuevo! otra pregunta: para decir "ya te vale, siempre haces lo mismo", como seria? " ..... , tu fais toujours pareil "???
Gracias!


----------



## Talant

Hola Blankusi,

La verdad es que es una expresión muy española. Es algo así como "ça suffit", ""c'est assez", "arrête de faire le con",... No creo que haya una traducción que signifique realmente lo mismo. Aunque tampoco soy un experto en argot.

Saludos


----------



## Blankusi

Muchas gracias Talant! Es verdad que suena muy espanol, sera cuestion de cambiar la muletilla...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

¡Ya te vale !  moi, je le traduirais par: "T'as intérêt !"

... comme nous n'avons pas le contexte, ni la phrase précédente...


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Blankusi

Tienes razon Gévy. Pues seria el caso de un amigo que siempre nos dice que se va a venir de viaje, de fiesta... y en el ultimo momento siempre se raja, de ahi lo de "ya te vale, siempre haces lo mismo..." T'as intérêt puede servir en ese caso??
Merci!


----------



## Talant

Hola a todos:

Creo que Gévy ha picado en la trampa. En este caso el "valer" no tiene nada que ver con el valor o interés de algo. Es más bien de "suffire": ya basta, ya es suficiente, puedes parar, como lo repitas te la cargas,.... 

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Sí, Blankusi, puede ir perfectamente en el contexto que indicas. 

Avoir intérêt à : Ser mejor para alguien hacer una cosa (si no, que se atenga a as consecuencias). 

Tu as intérêt (à faire ce que tu as promis): más te vale (cumplir con lo prometido), ya te vale, mejor para ti...

Nada que ver la expresión fija francesa con el interés o el valor de algo, como puedes ver, Talant. Y no veo mucha relación entre "ya te vale" y "ya basta", para mí no son equivalentes para nada.  

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## cassan

Hola,



> "ya te vale, siempre haces lo mismo"



no será que utilizas el "ya te vale" como "ya ni te importa" (reclamo), si es así entonces je crois qu'on pourrait utiliser "tu t'en fous, tu fais toujours la même chose"

saludos,
=)


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Yo diria:

"C'est bon (ça va), tu fais toujours la même chose"


----------



## ed-hipo

toujours la meme chose, pour changer...
toujours la meme chose, comme par hasard...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Ya te vale: Ça va bien comme ça/ ça suffit/ arrête ton char, tu racontes toujours la même chose.

Y por ¿qué no hacerle un guiño al español?: Basta   .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Blankusi

Hola! No, Cassan, no lo decia en sentido de "ya ni te importa" sino mas bien en cachondeo, "eres un caso".
Si que puede tener relacion con ça suffit...  O se podria simplemente decir "arrête! tu fais toujours pareil!" ???
En este caso ya te vale y mas te vale son muy diferentes...
Bueno, muchas gracias a todos por las propuestas!


----------



## Helene13

otra propuesta:
t'es gonflé / tu charries / tu exagères, segun el nivel de lengua empleada


----------



## aurelyie

hola !
eso es una pedida de ayuda!!!
para un examen oral la semana proxima, tengo quehacer un comentario de 5 min sobre la expresion "ya te vale", perso es que, como soy francesa, no tengo ni idea de lo que significa, de como se usa y todo eso, entonces, si alguien sabe... me encantaria !!!
mucha gracia !!
hasta luego


----------



## imara

aurelyie said:


> ¡Hola!
> Esto es una solicitud de ayuda:
> Para un examen oral, la semana próxima, tengo que hacer un comentario de 5 min. sobre la expresión "ya te vale", pero es que, como soy francesa, no tengo ni idea de lo que significa, de cómo se usa y todo eso... Entonces, si alguien lo sabe... agradecería su ayuda
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> Hasta luego



"Ya te vale" est une expression coloquial qui vient a signifier  "no puedo creerlo", "me parece mentira"... C'est difficile, ça dépend du context...
Un exemple d'usage habituel pourrait être: Mario est en vacances et il dort tout le jour, il ne nettoye rien, sa maison est toute en désordre... Si quelqu'un arrive a connaître cette situation, peut lui dire: "ya te vale, todo el día sin hacer nada..."


----------



## bravas

O, sea, Imara, sería como decir "vaya!", simplemente, o "vaya sorpresa" (?). En este caso creo que se podría traducir como "ça alors!"...


----------



## imara

Sí, bravas, podría ser. Pero con una connotación negativa, porque "vaya sorpresa" podría ser positivo, y es algo así como un reproche...


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Saludos.

Tenía preparada esta pregunta "Ya te vale", pero he consultado y he encontrado que ya está en el forum.
Solo quiero comentar que lo importante no es traducir, sino buscar qué dice quien habla francés en esa situación;
si quien platica castellano dice:
-Joder, tía, ya te vale. Te estás pasando.
Qué equivalencia hay en francés. Misma situación y qué dicen en casos semejantes los francoparlantes.
C´est tout. Merci bien.

V.


----------

